# Setting up Surround Sound with Projector



## NeroMaj (Oct 21, 2010)

I am setting up a new home theater project and I wanted to check on an audio conversion problem.

These are the two items I am looking at...

Projector:
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824219051[/URL]

Surround Sound:
[url]http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-x-530-multimedia-speaker-system-logitech-x-530-multimedia/q/sellerid/13505447/loc/101/10380061.html[/URL]

I am wondering if it will be possible to connect this surround sound system to the aforementioned projector. The surround sound has 3 3.5 mm outputs, and I have a converter that changes this to component audio. What kind of adapter, converter, etc...would I need to make these two items work together.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

NeroMaj, welcome to TSF :wave:

Those two items do completely separate things and do not get connected to each other. The projector does not do any audio processing and the speaker system does only audio. 

It's the source that must separate the video stream from the audio stream and send these to the respective component.


----------

